# NEW TOP 10 FUTURE WEAPONS OF THE WORLD



## DrSomnath999

*NUMBER10: Electromagnetic Railgun*





Developer: U.S. Navy

What it is: It may not look like much now, but it is actually the first working step in the U.S. Navy&#8217;s quest to develop a weapon that can expel a projectile at nearly Mach 8 -- eight times the speed of sound. It doesn't use explosive energy, instead it creates an electromagnetic field that currently creates an eight-megajoule force, and by 2017 the operational power will be an awe-inspiring 5,000 mph. You could cover the range of an entire battlefield with one offshore weapon. These weapons don&#8217;t even need warheads in some cases.

What it does: Electrical magnetic energy is generated by the high voltage in a giant bank of flux capacitors that send electrical energy across upper and lower rails of pre-stressed steel bolts, creating a charge that has enough kinetic energy power to reach unbelievable speeds.

Why war needs it: The Navy&#8217;s new Electromagnetic rail gun could potentially end wars faster without delivering as lethal a payload as a nuclear bomb. It could also protect more soldiers on the ground without spreading resources too thin, since it can cover such a wide area of land.

Active duty: The Navy will begin testing a working prototype that is four times faster than the current eight-megajoule model. The navy plans to equip their next generation of electrically powered ships with these rail guns by 2020.
An Explosive Future
In the wrong hands, these weapons could pick entire civilizations clean, but thankfully when used with striking precision and tactical strategy these weapons mean more of the good guys survive, while all that evil never stands a chance.

*NUMBER 9: FGFA*




US F22 RAPTOR, RUSSIA & INDIA- PAKFA, CHINA J-20




JSF

A fifth-generation jet fighter is a fighter aircraft classification used in the United States encompassing the most advanced generation of fighter aircraft. Fifth-generation aircraft are the most advanced as of 2011, designed to incorporate numerous technological advancements over the class similarly dubbed fourth generation, including all-aspect stealth even when armed, Low Probability of Intercept Radar (LPIR), high-performance air frames, advanced avionics features, and highly integrated computer systems capable of networking with other elements within the theater of war in order to achieve an advantage in situational awareness. The only currently combat-ready fifth-generation fighter, the Lockheed Martin F-22 Raptor, entered service with the U.S. Air Force in 2005.

F22 RAPTOR: ADV-1.BETTER COMPOSITES & STEALTH. 2.UNRIVALED AVIONICS & SENSORS DIS ADV-1.COSTLY & EXPENSIVE
JSF : ADV 1.ECONOMICAL THAN F22 2.HIGHLY NETWORK CENTRIC PLATFORM DISADV-1.INFERIOR STEALTH TO F22
PAKFA-ADV-1ECONOMICAL 2.POWERFUL RADAR 3.ULTRA LONG RANGE WEAPONS PACKAGE DIS ADV-1 POOR STEALTH & LESSER COMPOSITES 2.INFERIOR AVIONICS THAN F22
J20 ADV-1BETTER STEALTH THAN PAK FA,DISADV-1CHINESE AVIONICS & WEAPONS 2-NO SUPERCRUISE ENGINE & MORE HEAT SIGNATURES

*NUMBER 8:UCAVS*
*(i)US: X45*





*(II)INDIA: AURA*





*(iii)CHINA :Anjian* (some suggest it is dead project)
*CH3*





*(iv)EUROPE :EURON*





*(v)BAE :Taranis*





The Northrop Grumman X-47B is a demonstration Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle. The X-47 began as part of DARPA's J-UCAS program, and is now part of the United States Navy's UCAS-D (Unmanned Combat Air System Demonstration) program to create a carrier-based unmanned aircraft. Unlike the Boeing X-45, initial X-47A Pegasus development was company-funded. The original vehicle carries the designation X-47A Pegasus, while the follow-on naval version is designated X-47B.

The USAF envisioned that J-UCAS will feature:
Stores pylons on the wings for external fuel tanks or additional munitions.
Mid-air refueling capability.
A narrow field-of-view SAR-MTI system for targeting and post-strike damage assessment.
The Navy is interested in many of the features on the Air Force wish list, though the Navy has put reconnaissance and jamming at the top of the list and strike at the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*NUMBER 7CBU-97 Sensor Fused Air Deployed Bomb*




Developer: U.S. Air Force

What it is: The CBU-97 is the Air Force&#8217;s smartest 1,000-pound class freefall cluster bomb. It can search a radius of 1,500 feet and can literally clear a battlefield of tanks, vehicles and bunkers.

What it does: The CBU-97 is like a space shuttle launch in reverse. The outside shell falls away to reveal the 10 BLU-108 submunition units. Each unit uses rocket power and a small parachute to right it vertically and help spin the four hockey-puck sized skeets out from their holding unit. The skeets deploy and search out enemy targets using their laser sensors to zero in and rain down explosive molten copper.

Why war needs it: To have smart skeets that can pinpoint and follow enemy targets means that more innocent lives than ever before aren&#8217;t needlessly taken, thus reducing civilian casualties.

Active duty: The CBU-97 Sensor Fused Bomb was first used during the March 2003, invasion of Iraq.

*NUMBER-6 :STEALTH NAVAL WARSHIPS*
*(i)US Navy :Zumwalt-class destroye*r





*(ii)French La Fayette-class frigatE*




HORIZON





*(iii)Swedish-Visby-class corvette*





*(iv)Chinese Houbei-class*





*Type 054-*





*(v)INDIA- Shivalik*






*(vi)UK-Type 45DESTROYER*

A stealth ship is a ship which employs stealth technology construction techniques in an effort to ensure that it is harder to detect by one or more of radar, visual, sonar, and infrared methods. These techniques borrow from stealth aircraft technology, although some aspects such as wake and acoustic signature reduction are unique to stealth ships' design.
Reduction of radar cross section (RCS), visibility and noise is not unique to stealth ships; visual masking has been employed for over two centuries and RCS reduction traces back to American and Soviet ships of the Cold War. One common feature is the inward-sloping tumblehome hull design that significantly reduces the RCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Firemaster

----.....................----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*NUMBER 5: Metal Storm Stacked Projectile*




Developer: Metal Storm Technology (Australia)

What it is: The genius of Metal Storm starts by combing the barrel with the magazine. There is no traditional firing mechanism, instead, when the trigger is pressed, electronic impulses are sent to the bullets igniting them all in rapid succession at a rate of 16,000 rounds a second from multiple barrels. Metal Storm can also be modified to launch grenades at a rate of a half-a-million rounds a minute. It is the fastest automatic weapon in the world.

What it does: In addition to its two modes and innovative ignition system, Metal Storm can be left completely unattended as a silent assassin. Its motion detecting sensors relay situational awareness stats on the battlefield to the commanding generals, so if an enemy intruder crosses paths with the Metal Storm, they'll most likely be full of holes. Metal Storm&#8217;s electrical ignition system allows it to more closely bond with computer targeting systems and it can be fired at lethal or non-lethal speeds.

Why war needs it: The ability to load different types of ammunition in the same weapon and to control the rate of speed that they&#8217;re fired gives the operative an infinite number of options in an infinite number of situations; from the tank-busting, armor-piercing rounds to a volley gun used in riot and crowd control situations. 

Active duty: Metal Storm is still undergoing testing and has yet to be certified for deployment. Metal Storm is also partnering with iRobot (makers of the Roomba vacuum) to create a weaponized robot.

*NUMBER 4:Boeing YAL-1 Airborne Laser*




Developer: Boeing/U.S. Air Force

What it is: The Boeing YAL-1 Airborne Laser (ABL) is designed to intercept and shoot down Tactical Ballistic Missiles (TBM) with a Chemical Oxygen Iodine Laser (COIL) mounted on the nose and hood of a modified Boeing 747. The ABL heats the missile from the inside out until it explodes. The ABL is capable of shooting a missile at the speed of light from a range of hundreds of miles out.

What it does: Four sensors pick up on the heat signature and vapor trail of the missile initiating the destruction sequence. First, the laser on the hood fires, calculating the course and speed of the missile, then a series of three other lasers on the aircraft&#8217;s nose calculate the trajectory of the missile and the atmospheric turbulence it causes. All of this data is fed back to the ABL. Once changes are made, the COIL laser fires from the nose heating the missile and causing it to crack and explode. The whole process takes 8 to 12 seconds. 

Why war needs it: Boeing&#8217;s YAL-1 Airborne Laser can shoot down missiles infinitely faster and more accurately than any other anti-ballistic weapon. Its classified range is somewhere outside hundreds of miles, so it can destroy missiles before they ever leave enemy territory, and can probably never be shot down.

Active duty: The ABL took its first test flight in 2002 and was scheduled to be ready for 2008, but it was delayed for further testing. It&#8217;s now $6.3 billion over budget with an uncertain future.

*NUMBER 3 SWORDS Weaponized Robot*




Developer: TALON Robotics at Foster-Miller (U.S.)

What it is: Imagine a soldier that doesn&#8217;t eat, doesn&#8217;t sleep and as it lines you up for a kill, you can't even look into its eyes and plead for mercy. This is SWORDS: The world&#8217;s first weaponized robot and what Time magazine called, &#8220;One of the greatest inventions of the 21st century. ... It can be outfitted with everything from a machine gun to a rocket or grenade launcher, seriously violating Asimov&#8217;s three laws of robotics." 

What it does: The three-foot 100-pound robot can climb stairs, go underwater at a depth of 100 feet and navigate through snow, sand and rock at the same pace as a running soldier. It can see in the dark, has infrared vision and its two zoom cameras are so detailed they can pick up the name on your nametag and see whether your weapon is cocked from 1,000 feet away. The SWORDS is operated from a computer remote control posted at a distance of 15 football fields.

Why war needs it: Even though it&#8217;s not smart enough to replace soldiers on the battlefield completely, since it is still operated by remote control, SWORDS can execute missions too dangerous for humans with its operator at a safe and undetectable distance from the action.

Active duty: In 2007, three TALON SWORDS robots were deployed on missions in Iraq.

*NUMBER 2 HYPERSONIC MISSILES*

(i)*IND & RUSSIA: BrahMos II*





(ii)*US-X-51*




A hypersonic cruise missile would travel at least 5 times the speed of sound. These are still in the developmental stage.Absolute zero reaction
time for enemy's air defence & long range & deeper penetratibiltiy to hardened targets.can be nuclear capable

Imagine having the ability to strike anywhere in the world within one hour. The X-51 is an amazing hypersonic cruise missile that travels 600 miles in just ten minutes (approximately 3600 MPH or Mach 5).

Compared with the Tomahawk Missile which travels at a mere 550 MPH, the X51 gives the US the ability to strike enemies quickly before they can evade. As U.S. Strategic Command&#8217;s deputy commander Lt. Gen. C. Robert Kehler puts it, the goal of the X51 is &#8220;to strike virtually anywhere on the face of the Earth within 60 minutes.&#8221;
The power of this weapon once it reaches its unfortunate target is amazing.
Traveling as fast as 13,000 mph, the warheads are filled with scored tungsten rods with twice the strength of steel. Just above the target, the warheads detonate, showering the area with thousands of rods-each one up to 12 times as destructive as a .50-caliber bullet. Anything within 3000 sq. ft. of this whirling, metallic storm is obliterated.
The X-51 Will be the most advanced cruise / long distance missile in the world when it is completed, although there have been protests that the X-51 could trigger a nuclear war. A test run of this weapon in 2008 could appear to be heading toward another nuclear power during portions of its flight pattern which could be provoking. More about this concept can be read at Popular Mechanics

*NUMBER1: EMP Bomb*




An electromagnetic pulse bomb is a weapon destined to destroy the electric and electronic infrastructure of a particular target. Considering the fact that electricity powers almost every single device currently used around the world, it's not hard to imagine the kind of panic the detonation of an electromagnetic pulse bomb would trigger. Computers, television, refrigerators, cars, telephones, trams and many other essential devices using electricity to function would become useless in the event of an electromagnetic pulse attack.

How it works


The idea behind a simple electromagnetic pulse bomb basically involves the creation of a massive electromagnetic field. Light, radio, x-ray, microwave are all types of electromagnetic radiation, which is a self-propagating wave composed of an electric field oscillating perpendicular to a magnetic field. Both the electric and magnetic fields are in phase and oscillate perpendicular to the direction of propagation. Electric currents can generate magnetic field, while variable magnetic fields can induce electric currents into the conductors in its vicinity.

Usually, electric and electronic devices use just enough power to function correctly, any bigger than that and the electric and electronic components would suffer damage beyond repair. This is exactly the weakness targeted by the electromagnetic pulse bomb. The intense electromagnetic pulse generates a massive magnetic field, thus inducing extra electrical current into the electric circuits, overloading component, eventually triggering a malfunction.

Types of EMP bombs

There are several ways an electromagnetic pulse can be triggered, one of them being through the detonation of a nuclear weapon, by the Compton effect. As the nuclear device is being detonated, intense electromagnetic energy is released, which in turn interacts with the atoms in the Earth's atmosphere that become ionized. The electrons released during the ionization are then picked up by the Earth's powerful magnetic field, thus creating a fluctuating electric current that generates a magnetic field. An electromagnetic pulse was created.

Alternatively, electromagnetic pulses can be generated through non-nuclear techniques, such as high power microwaves. Flux compression generator bombs are yet another type of electromagnetic pulse bombs. They basically consist of a metal cylinder which is surrounded by a coil. The metal cylinder is filled with explosive.

When the coil of the bomb is powered and electrical current is generated, a magnetic field is created. Then, the explosive is detonated with the help of a fuse. As the shock of the explosion propagates, the metal cylinder is forced to come in contact with the coil winding, triggering a short circuit that results in the creation of a compressed magnetic field, thus of an electromagnetic pulse.
*PLEASE NOTE*
THIS POST IS NOT FINISHED PLS MAKE SURE TO READ EACH PAGE OF THIS THREAD AS EACH PAGE HAS A LIST
OF FUTURE WEAPONS .I HOPE U WOULD APPRECIATE MY HARD WORK THANK YOU
i had deliberately not included the following weapons,so no comments on that
1.future nuclear weapons like anti matter bomb,robust nuclear earth penetrator
2.stealth bombers like US 2018 bomber,RUSSIA's PAKDA
3.STEALTH CRUISE MISSILE US- JASSM,FRANCE- SCALP ,PERSEUS
4.AIR DEFENCE SYSTEMS LIKE US THAAD,THEL, RUSSIA SA -500 ABM
5.FUTURE ARTILLERY SYSTEMS LIKE US M777,EXCALIBUR,
6.NO ANTISHIP BALLISTIC MISSILE & ANTI SATELLITE WEAPON
7 NUKE SUBS
So my sincere request to everyone post ur opinions according to the topic & dont do debate like indian politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## navtrek

Firemaster said:


> why not post our opinion?



Thats coz he is still posting on Weapon no.6 and if we comment our post might just end up included in the string of posts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*STEALTH CRUISE MISSILE*

*(i)US- JASSM*





*(ii),FRANCE- SCALP*





*(iii)German/Swedish TAURUS KEPD 350*





*(iv)PAKISTAN'S RAAD*





---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------

*Thermobaric weapon*








A thermobaric weapon, which includes the type known as a "fuel-air bomb", is an explosive weapon that produces a blast wave of a significantly longer duration than those produced by condensed explosives. This is useful in military applications where its longer duration increases the numbers of casualties and causes more damage to structures. There are many different variants of thermobaric weapons rounds that can be fitted to hand held lanchers such as RPGs and antitank weapons.
Thermobaric explosives rely on oxygen from the surrounding air, whereas most conventional explosives consist of a fuel-oxidizer premix (for instance, gunpowder contains 15% fuel and 75% oxidizer). Thus, on a weight-for-weight basis they are significantly more energetic than normal condensed explosives. Their reliance on atmospheric oxygen makes them unsuitable for use underwater, at high altitude or in adverse weather. However, they have significant advantages when deployed inside confined environments such as tunnels, caves, and bunkers.

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

*FUTURE ARTILERY SYSTEMS*

*SWEEDEN'S Archer Artillery System*





*US M777 howitzer*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE GUNS*
(I)*ISRAEL CornerShot*




*IMI Tavor TAR-21*





*(II)US Barrett M82*





*Adaptive Combat Rifle*





*AA-12 full automatic shotgun.* 





*(III)Germany Heckler & Koch HK416*





*(IV)South Africa Milkor MG*





*(V) PAKISTAN' S POF EYE*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE INFANTRY*

*US Land Warrior*





*INDIA F-INSAS*





*Félin (France)*





---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

*Future Combat Systems Manned Ground Vehicles*
The Future Combat Systems Manned Ground Vehicles (MGV) was a family of lighter and more transportable ground vehicles developed by BAE Systems and General Dynamics as part of the United States Army's Future Combat Systems (FCS) program. The ground vehicles were to be based on a common tracked vehicle chassis.[1] The MGV program has been superseded by the Ground Combat Vehicle.

*XM1201 Reconnaissance and Surveillance Vehicle (RSV)*





*XM1202 Mounted Combat System *





*XM1203 Non-Line-of-Sight Cannon (NLOS Cannon)*





*XM1204 Non-Line-of-Sight Mortar *





*XM1206 Infantry Carrier Vehicle (ICV)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE ANTI BALLISTIC MISSILE SYSTEMS*

*USTerminal High Altitude Area Defense THAAD*





*INDIA Advanced Air Defence (AAD)*





*ISRAEL Arrow*





*RUSSIA S-500 *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE TANKS*

*BAE 'S ELECTRONIC STEALTH TANK *








So called &#8216;stealth&#8217; tanks are being developed by BAE workers in an attempt to mask military vehicles on the battlefield. Imagine being fired upon by an enemy you know is close but who cannot see you; it&#8217;s like something straight out of a sci-fi blockbuster.

The high-tech paint which is used in the process is wired to a number of sensors which detect the makeup of the surroundings of the tank. So, if the tank is surrounded by shrubbery, the tank paint will replicate that surrounding, making the tank nearly invisible. This concept is identical to the changing camouflage of numerous reptiles in the Amazon.

This eliminates the problems of armoured vehicles which have been painted for use in an area such as the Afghan desert, and are exposed when traveling through the patches of vegetation and farmland. It also adapts to changes in weather (Eg. Snow or fog).

The UK government hopes that this paint can be applied to other vehicles, such as naval vessels and military aircraft in the future.

This new paint won&#8217;t be enough to thwart most modern weapons systems, which normally rely on more than visual elements to detect enemies (such as heat, sound, and laser sensors). That said, it does make for a great defense against your average shoulder-fired system and irregular and unsophisticated armies such as the Taliban.

*ISRAEL Merkava Mark IV*





*US MA2 ABRAHAM*





*CHINA TYPE 99*





*GERMANY LEOPARD 2*





*INDIA ARJUN MK 2*





*PAKISTAN'S AL KHALID II*


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE NUCLEAR WEAPONS*

*1Antimatter weapon*




An antimatter weapon is a hypothetical device using antimatter as a power source, a propellant, or an explosive for a weapon. Antimatter weapons do not currently exist due to the cost of production and the limited technology available to produce and contain antimatter in sufficient quantities for it to be a useful weapon. The United States Air Force, however, has been interested in military uses &#8212; including destructive applications &#8212; of antimatter since the Cold War, when it began funding antimatter-related physics research. The primary theoretical advantage of such a weapon is that antimatter and matter collisions, though significantly limited by neutrino losses, still convert a larger fraction of the weapon's mass into explosive energy than a fusion reaction in a hydrogen bomb, which is on the order of only 0.7%

*2.RNEP( ROBUST NUCLEAR EARTH PENETRATOR)*




Bunker-busting nuclear weapons, also known as earth-penetrating weapons (EPW), are a type of nuclear weapon designed to penetrate into soil, rock, or concrete to deliver a nuclear warhead to a target. These weapons would be used to destroy hardened, underground military bunkers buried deep in the ground. In theory, the amount of radioactive nuclear fallout would be reduced from that of a standard, air-burst nuclear detonation because they would have relatively low explosive yield. However because such weapons necessarily come into contact with large amounts of earth-based debris, they may, under certain circumstances, still generate fallout. Warhead yield and weapon design have changed periodically throughout the history of the design of such weapons. In general, these weapons deliver more "useful" destruction because unlike air bursts, the energy yield does not dissipate into the air.

*3.W88 WARHEAD*




The W88 is a warhead used by the Navy on the Trident II missile. The W-88 is a miniaturized, tapered thermonuclear warhead. It is the United States&#8217; most sophisticated strategic thermonuclear weapon. In the US arsenal, the W-88 warhead is mated to the D-5 submarine-launched ballistic missile carried aboard the Trident nuclear submarine. The Los Alamos National Laboratory program to develop the W88 warhead for the Trident II 5D missile was completed in 1989. The W88 is one of two types of warheads on US submarine launched missiles. There are now nearly 400 W88 warheads in the stockpile and more than 3,000 W76s, the other warhead on US submarine launched missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE AIR TO AIR MISSILE*

*BVRAAM*

*1.METEOR*




Meteor is an active radar guided beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile (BVRAAM) being developed by MBDA. It is to equip the Eurofighter Typhoons 
Engine	Throttleable ducted rocket,FUTURE RAMJET

range 100+ km (60+ mi)
Speed	over Mach 4
Guidance nertial Mid-course with Datalinked Updates, Active Radar

*2.US AIM-120 D AMRAAM *




RANGE >120KM
Raytheon is developing a new version of its premier beyond-visual-range air-to-air missile for the US Air Force and Navy that will deliver greater accuracy, lethality, range and survivability.

Enhancements will include a two-way datalink and GPS guidance, say air force officials.

*3.RUSSIA R-77RVV-AE-PD.*

*R-77M1*




It will feature a ramjet propulsion device. This heavier missile system will have a much greater range, and will surely be the primary beyond visual range (BVR) air-to-air weapon in upcoming fifth generation Russian frontline fighters.
RAMJET POWERED 
RANGE-140-150KM

*R-172*




he Novator K-100 is a Russian air-to-air missile designed as an "AWACS killer"[4] HAS ranges OF 300-400km.

*3.CHINA PL 12B ,C, & D *









PL-12B: with improved guidance system[11]
PL-12C: with foldable tailfins for internal carriage on 5th-generation fighters[11]
PL-12D: with a belly inlet and ramjet engine for even longer range attacks, similar to the PL-21
RANGE>120KM atleast

*PL-21 *





A new long-range active radar homing AAM has been under development. Based on some of the PL-12 technology, PL-21 appears similar to British Meteror. It features an active radar seeker and an integrated ramjet/solid rocket motor with a single belly air inlet. PL-21 also features 4 small stabilzing fins behind the active radar seeker, a characteristics of Russian R-27/AA-10. Two-way datalink antennas may be installed in the tail section for mid-course correction. The effective range of PL-21 is expected to be >100km. The missile might be carried by the new J-11B fighter for long-range interception. The latest rumor suggested that the first ground launch test took place in March 2010. The development was projected to be completed by 2012. 

*4.INDIA ASTRA RAMJET POWERED*




RANGE >1O0KM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*II WVRAAM OR SHORT RANGE AAM*
Fifth generation
The latest generation of short-range missiles again defined by advances in seeker technologies, this time electro-optical imaging infrared (IIR) seekers that allow the missiles to &#8220;see&#8221; images rather than single &#8220;points&#8221; of infrared radiation (heat). The sensors combined with more powerful digital signal processing provide the following benefits:
greater infrared counter countermeasures (IRCCM) ability, by being able to distinguish aircraft from infrared countermeasures (IRCM) such as flares.
greater sensitivity means greater range and ability to identify smaller low flying targets such as UAVs.
more detailed target image allows targeting of more vulnerable parts of aircraft instead of just homing in on the brightest infrared source (exhaust).

*1 AIM-132 ASRAAM*




The AIM-132 Advanced Short Range Air-to-Air Missile is an infrared homing ("heat seeking") air-to-air missile, produced by MBDA
This seeker has a long acquisition range, high countermeasures resistance, approximately 90 degrees off-boresight lock-on capability, and the possibility to designate specific parts of the targeted aircraft (like cockpit, engines, etc.). The ASRAAM also has a LOAL (Lock-On After Launch) ability which is a distinct advantage when the missile is carried in an internal bay such as in the upcoming F-35 Lightning II.
RANGE -300 m &#8211; 18 km

*2.US AIM-9X-2 Block II Sidewinder*




The AIM-9X Sidewinder, developed by Raytheon engineers, entered service in November 2003 with the USAF (lead platform is the F-15C; the USN lead platform is the F/A-18C) and is a substantial upgrade to the Sidewinder family featuring an imaging infrared focal plane array (FPA) seeker with claimed 90° off-boresight capability, compatibility with helmet-mounted displays such as the new U.S. Joint Helmet Mounted Cueing System, and a totally new three-dimensional thrust-vectoring control (TVC) system providing increased turn capability over traditional control surfaces
RANGE -18-25 KM

*3.PYTHON 5*




The Python-5 is currently the most able AAM in Israel's inventory and one of the most advanced AAMs in the world. It has BVR (beyond visual range), LOAL (lock-on after launch), and all-aspect, all-direction (including backward) attack ability. The missile features an advanced electro-optical imaging infrared seeker (IIR or ImIR) which scans the target area for hostile aircraft, then locks-on for terminal chase. With a total of eighteen control surfaces and careful design, the resulting missile is supposed to be as maneuverable as air-to-air missiles with thrust vectoring nozzles.
Guidance: IR + electro-optical imaging
Warhead: 11 kg
Range: >20 km
Speed: Mach 4

*4.RUSSIA R-73M2*




RANGE-40km (24.7 miles)

*6.GERMANY IRIS-T*





Operational RANGE 25 km

Flight altitude	Sea level to 20,000 m
Speed	Mach 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE BOMBERS*

*1:US 2018 BOMBER*




The Next-Generation Bomber program (formerly called the 2018 Bomber) is a medium bomber under development by the United States Air Force. It was originally projected to enter service around 2018 as a super stealthy, subsonic, medium range, medium payload "B-3" type system to augment and possibly to a limited degree replace the U.S. Air Force's aging bomber fleet.

*2 RUSSIA PAK DA*




The PAK DA will be a new, stealthy, strategic bomber and is expected to enter service in the 2025&#8211;30 timeframe The Russian Air Force has tactical and technical requirements for a new generation of strategic bombers, as reported by Interfax. According to some sources, the PAK DA will be based on the supersonic Tu-160 bomber.[2] Later references to the new bomber, including a televised address from Prime Minister Vladimir Putin, seem to imply the aircraft will be an entirely new design. Some speculation suggests that it might follow the stealthy design of the America B-2 Spirit bomber, but there is little public evidence to support that.[3]
Russian Maj. Gen. Anatoly Zhikharev has stated that the new bomber will replace both the turboprop-powered Tupolev Tu-95 and the supersonic Tupolev Tu-160.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE WMD*

*1.HAARP High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program, HAARP *




The HAARP Program is jointly managed by the US Air Force and the US Navy, and is based in Gakona, Alaska. It is designed to "understand, simulate and control ionospheric processes that might alter the performance of communication and surveillance systems." The HAARP system intends to beam 3.6 Gigawatts of effective radiated power of high frequency radio energy into the ionosphere in order to:
Generate extremely low frequency (ELF) waves for communicating with submerged submarines
Conduct geophysical probes to identify and characterize natural ionospheric processes so that techniques can be developed to mitigate or control them
Generate ionospheric lenses to focus large amounts of high frequency energy, thus providing a means of triggering ionospheric processes that potentially could be exploited for Department of Defense purposes,
Electron acceleration for infrared (IR) and other optical emissions which could be used to control radio wave propagation properties
Generate geomagnetic field aligned ionization to control the reflection/scattering properties of radio waves,
Use oblique heating to produce effects on radio wave propagation, thus broadening the potential military applications of ionospheric enhancement technology.

Let us examine still more aspects of this HAARP technology that is pouring such enormous quantities of energy into our upper atmosphere. Researches quickly found that this technology could be used in ways other than just to control the weather. They discovered they had stumbled upon a weapon which could be used most effectively, to destroy, destroy, and destroy some more, with the vast majority of the peoples of the world completely unaware of what was happening to them. After all, most people today still believe that the control of the basic weather of this planet is out of the control of mankind.

Now, let us examine some of the concerns of these New Age scientists of the damage HAARP can inflict upon the earth. HAARP can:

1. Create Earthquakes on demand wherever and whenever you wish on the earth. [Pages 18, 26 speak of using HAARP to create earthquake. However, our military discovered, by accident, how to create earthquakes using slightly different technology. Listen to the specific earthquake caused on page 47]. "The planetary-scale engineers tried to replace a ten by forty kilometer section of the ionosphere with a 'telecommunications shield' of 350,000 copper needles tossed into orbit ... when the military sent up a band of tiny copper wires into the ionosphere to orbit the planet so as to 'reflect radio waves and make reception clearer', we had the 8.5 Alaska earthquake and Chile lost a good deal of its coast. That band of copper wires interfered with the planetary magnetic field."
2. Manipulate Global Weather Systems, changing weather patterns, rainfall, drought [Page 19, 26]
3. Earth going wild in its rotation, possibly spinning out of control [page 21]
4. Redirecting Jet Streams [Page 34, 39]
5. Redirecting flow of Electrojet Stream [Page 41]
6. Magnifying and Focussing sunlight, called 'Skybusting' [Page 35]. This process could burn holes in the protective ozone layers, thus allowing intense sunlight to pour through, burning mankind severely [Page 57]. Look at Revelation 16:8.
7. Mind Control [Page 17-18, 26]. Using extremely low frequency bombardment at just the same frequency as the human brain operates, you can change a person's thoughts or emotions. God help us all when and if wicked men achieves finesse with this weapon!
8. HAARP can create nuclear-sized explosions without radiation! [Page 38, 62]. This process is protected by patent 4,873,928. This might be the "great" sword being wielded by the forces of Antichrist in Revelation 6:4. With this weapon, you could attack targets with nuclear-sized explosions without having to deliver nuclear warheads on missiles, or on aircraft, or any carrier!! This development could render all military calculations about how to defend against an enemy's attack completely useless.'





*2 .NANOTECHNOLOGY WEAPONS*
A nanofactory that could build high-performance products directly from blueprints in a few hours would have many applications. One obvious product family is weapons, including weapons of mass destruction (WMDs). Higher strength, power density, and functional density would improve a number of existing weapon designs. It would also enable new classes of weapons. For example, UAV&#8217;s in a wide range of sizes could perform surveillance, sabotage, or antipersonnel missions far beyond what is currently contemplated.
Nanotechnology could be used to create "miniaturized nuclear weapons" that would have virtually no fallout, and super-efficient bioterrorism, warns Jane's Defense Quarterly. And they could be triggered with a super-laser!
Nanotechnology, in which materials are machined on a molecule-by-molecule, or atom-by-atom basis, could produce super-nukes that are so tiny, they don't technically qualify as weapons of mass destruction, Jane's has warned in past articles.

In one 2003 article, Jane's warns that "some advanced technology, such as superlaser" could trigger a relatively small thermonuclear explosion involving a deuterium-tritium mixture, in a device weighing no more than a few kilograms. The device could go from a fraction of a ton to "many tens of tons" of high-explosive equivalent yield, and because they use little to no fissionable materials, they would have "virtually no radioactive fallout." Self-replicating nanotech could also produce conventional weapons in such quantities that they would become WMDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE NUCLEAR SUBMARINES*

*A.SUBMARINE AIRCRAFT CARRIERS*

*1.USA *







*2 CHINA*





*B.SSGN & SSBN*

*1.USAVirginia ClassSSGN*






Characteristics/Description

Length - 377 FT
Displacement - 7800 LT
Test Depth - > 800 FT
Speed - > 25 KTS
Weapons -
4 Horizontal
12 Vertical
24 Stows

Capabilities/Improvements

Enhanced Stealth
Modular Isolated Decks
Open System Architecture
Modular Masts
Structurally Integrated Enclosures
Mission Reconfigurable Torpedo Room
Enhanced Special Warfare Capabilities
Enhanced Littoral Performance

Special Features

Mine Avoidance
Special Operating Forces Delivery / Recovery
Non-Acoustic Sensors
Tactical BG Communications
Non-Acoustic Stealth
Future Capabilities / Technology Insertion Bundles

Conformal Bow Array
Improved Habitability
Electric Ship
Deployable Networked Sensors
Advanced Strike Munitions

*2.RUSSIA Borei class submarineSSBN*




Type: Ballistic missile submarine
Displacement:	14,720 t (14,488 long tons) surfaced
24,000 t (23,621 long tons) submerged
Length:	170 m (557 ft 9 in)
Armament:	16 × RSM-56 Bulava SLBMs with 6-10 MIRVed warheads[2]
6 × 533 mm torpedo tubes
RPK-2 Viyuga cruise missiles

*2.Yasen class submarine SSGN*


Displacement:	5,800-7,700-9,500 surfaced
Length:	120m
Sensors and
processing systems:	Rim Hat ESM/ECM Snoop Pair Surface Search Radar
Armament:	8x4 (total: 32) P-800 Oniks missiles, 8x torpedo tubes (650mm and 533mm).

*3.CHINA Type 094 submarine SSBN*




General characteristics
Displacement:	8,000 tons surfaced , 9,000 tons submerged
Length:	133 m [2]
Propulsion:	Nuclear reactor, 1 shaft
Speed:	20+ kts
Range:	Unlimited
Armament:	Torpedoes: six 533 mm bow tubes Missiles: 12 JL-2 SLBM
16 JL-2 SLBM (Type 2)
20-24 JL-2 SLBM (Type 3)

*Type 093 submarine SSGN*

General characteristics
Displacement:	6,000 - 7,000 tonnes submerged[2]
Length:	110m
Beam:	11m
Draft:	10m
Propulsion:	Nuclear reactor
Speed:	35 Kts
Range:	Unlimited
Complement:	~100
Armament:	6 torpedo tubes
Torpedoes
Cruise missiles
Anti-ship missiles


*3.Type 095 submarineSSGN*
The Type 095 (Chinese designation: 09-V) is a proposed class of third generation nuclear-powered attack submarines for the People's Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) of the People's Republic of China.
General characteristics
Type:	Attack submarine
Installed power:	Nuclear reactor
Range:	Unlimited
Armament:	Torpedo tubes
HY-4 cruise missiles

*4.FRANCE Barracuda class submarine SSBN *




General characteristics
Type:	Nuclear attack submarine
Displacement:	4,765 t surfaced
5,300 t submerged
Sensors and
processing systems:	SYCOBS
Armament: 4 × 533 mm tuBES
12 x MDCN SCALP Naval missiles
Exocet SM39 Block2 and missiles
20 x F21 heavyweight torpedoes

*5.BRITAINAstute class submarineSSGN*




General characteristics
Displacement:	7,400 tonnes submerged
Length:	97 m (323 ft)
Sensors and
processing systems: Thales Sonar 2076 Atlas DESO 25 echosounder
2 x Thales CM010 optronic masts Raytheon 
Successor IFF 


Armament: 6 x 21-inch (533 mm) torpedo tubes
A combination of up to 38:Spearfish torpedoes
Tomahawk Block IV cruise missiles

*6.INDIA Arihant class submarine SSBN*




General characteristics
Type:	Ballistic missile submarine
Displacement:	6,000 tons
Sensors and
processing systems:	USHUS Sonar
Armament:	Torpedoes: 6 21" (533mm) torpedo tubes - est. 30 charges 
(torpedoes, missiles or mines)
SLBM - 4 launch tubes (each with 2.4 meter 
12 x K15 SLBM (3 in each launch tube) or
4 x K-4[5] SLBM (Under development)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE CONVENTIONAL SUBMARINES*

*1.GERMANYType 212 submarine*




The German Type 212 class, also Italian Todaro class,[5] is a highly advanced design of non-nuclear submarine (U-boat) developed by Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft AG (HDW) and Fincantieri S.p.a. for the German and Italian Navy. It features diesel propulsion and an additional air-independent propulsion (AIP) system using Siemens proton exchange membrane (PEM) hydrogen fuel cells. The submarine can operate at high speed on diesel power or switch to the AIP system for silent slow cruising, staying submerged for up to three weeks without surfacing and with no exhaust heat. The system is also said to be vibration-free, extremely quiet and virtually undetectable.
General characteristics
Displacement:	1,450 tonnes surfaced
1,830 tonnes submerged
Length:	56 m (183.7 ft)
Armament:	6 x 533 mm torpedo tubes (in 2 forward pointing groups of 3) with 13[4] DM2A4, A184 Mod.3, Black Shark Torpedo, IDAS missiles and 24 external naval mines (optional)

*2.FRANCE SCORPENE*




Scorpène class submarines are a class of diesel-electric attack submarine jointly developed by the French DCN and the Spanish company Navantia and now by DCNS. It features diesel propulsion and an additional air-independent propulsion (AIP).
General characteristics
Type:	submarine
Displacement:	1,565 tons (CM-2000)
Armament:	6 x 533-mm torpedo tubes for 18 Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei Black Shark heavyweight torpedoes or SM.39 Exocet anti-ship missiles, 30 mines in place of torpedoes

*3.SWEEDENSubmarine Type A26*




The Swedish Government has approved initiation of the design phase for a new generation submarines for the Royal Swedish Navy.

Next generation submarine type A26
The new generation, denominated A26, will be designed for mainly littoral operations but will also possess ocean-going capabilities. It will be powered by a conventional diesel-electric propulsion machinery, and equipped with Kockums Stirling AIP system (air-independent propulsion). The Stirling system, together with a set of balanced underwater signature properties, will make the A26 submarine very stealthy and difficult to detect. It will also be highly invulnerable to underwater explosions through a verified shock resistance. 

The A26 design includes a new innovative flexible payload capability with a flexible payload lock system in addition to its conventional torpedo tubes. Furthermore it will be prepared for network connectivity. A highly modular design facilitates efficient through-life upgrades and adaptations.

*4.CHINAType 041 submarine*




he Type 041 submarine[2] (NATO code name Yuan class) is a class of diesel-electric submarine in the People's Liberation Army Navy. This class was first launched at Wuhan Shipyard and is the successor of the Type 039. The improved "A" variant was also launched.
The Type 041 has six 533 mm torpedo tubes. These can be used to launch indigenous as well as Russian-made torpedoes. The general designer of the torpedo and missile launching system is Mr. Sun Zhuguo (&#23385;&#26609;&#22269;, 1937-). The Type 041 is also believed to be capable of launching YJ-8X (C-80X) series anti-ship missiles. The missile uses inertial + terminal active radar guidance. It carries a 165 kg time-delayed semi-armour-piercing high-explosive warhead, with a maximum range of 80~120 km and speed of Mach 0.9.
The Type 041 is also capable of firing the CY-1 ASW missile under water, but the status of the missile is in question because nothing is heard about its production. The CY-1 ASW missile has a maximum range of 18 km (10 nm), and when using A244 or Mark 46 torpedo as a payload.
General characteristics
Length:	75 m
Propulsion:	Diesel-electric, 1 shaft, AIP (air-independent propulsion)
Speed:	20+ kts
Armament:	6 torpedo tubes

*5.RUSSIAAmur class submarine*




The Amur class submarine, designated as the project 950 &#1040;&#1084;&#1091;&#1088;, (named for the Amur River), is one of the latest Russian submarine class which are advertised as the export version of the Lada class, a highly improved version of the Kilo-class submarine with much better quieting, new combat systems, and an option for air-independent propulsion.
The new vessel is the 4th generation submarine with the capability of striking salvo missile blows at different targets. The sonar signature level of the submarines of this class is several times lower in comparison with &#8220;Kilo&#8221; class submarines. These submarines are equipped with radio-electronic weapons of the newer generation created on the basis of the latest achievements in the field of radio-electronics. These submarines can be outfitted with AIP fuel cells, considerably improving submerged endurance and range. AIP capability can be added as hull extension plug either during new build construction or as a refit existing ships.
General characteristics
Type:	Submarine
Displacement:	950 long tons (970 t) surfaced
Armament:	&#8226; 4 × 533 mm (21 in) torpedo tubes &#8226; 16 torpedoes &#8226; 10 VLS cells

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE BOMBS*

*I.RUSSIA FOAB *




Aviation Thermobaric Bomb of Increased Power (ATBIP) (Russian: &#1040;&#1074;&#1080;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1086;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1074;&#1072;&#1082;&#1091;&#1091;&#1084;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1073;&#1086;&#1084;&#1073;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1084;&#1086;&#1097;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; (&#1040;&#1042;&#1041;&#1055;&#1052), nicknamed "Father of All Bombs" (FOAB) (&#1055;&#1072;&#1087;&#1072; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1093; &#1073;&#1086;&#1084;&#1073, is a Russian-made air-delivered/land activated thermobaric weapon. 
The vacuum device yields the equivalent of 44 tons of TNT using 7.8 tons of a new type of high explosive. Because of this, the bomb has the same destructive power as a small tactical nuclear weapon.[6] The bomb works by detonating in mid-air. Most damage is inflicted by a supersonic shockwave and extremely high temperatures, which incinerates everything nearby.[5][7] Thermobaric weapons differ from conventional explosive weapons in that they generate a longer, more sustained blast wave with greater temperatures. In doing so, they produce more damage over a larger area than a conventional weapon of similar mass.[2] According to General Alexander Rushkin, the Russian deputy chief of staff, the new bomb is smaller than the MOAB but much deadlier because the temperature at the centre of the blast is twice as high.[4][8][9] He says the bomb's capabilities are comparable to nuclear weapons, but unlike a nuclear weapon known for its radioactive fallout, use of the weapon does not damage or pollute the environment beyond the blast radius.
In comparison, the MOAB produces the equivalent of 11 tons of TNT from 8 tons of high explosive. The claimed blast radius of the FOAB is 300m, almost double that of the MOAB, and the temperature produced is twice as high.

*II.US GBU-43/B Massive Ordnance Air Blast bomb (MOAB)*




The MOAB is a precision guided munition which uses global positioning technology to impact at the target location. Detonation of the warhead is triggered by fuses on 4 foot long extenders on the nose of the weapon. It is the first U.S. weapon to use Russian-style lattice control surfaces (referred to as "Belotserkovskiy grid fins"),[5] like those used on the R-400 Oka and Vympel R-77.
The MOAB uses 18,700 pounds of H6 as its explosive filler.[6] At 1.35 times the power of TNT, H6 is one of the more powerful explosives used by the U.S. military. H6 is an explosive combination of RDX (Cyclotrimethylene trinitramine), TNT, and aluminum. H6 is typically employed by the military for general purpose bombs and is an explosive composition which is produced in Australia. H6 is a widely used main blast charge filling for underwater weapons such as mines, depth charges, torpedoes and mine disposal charges. HBX compositions (HBX-1, HBX-3, and H6) are aluminized (powdered aluminium) explosives mainly used as a replacement for the now obsolete explosive known as Torpex.[2] HBX-3 and H6 have lower sensitivity to impact and much higher explosion test temperatures than torpex. The warhead is designated the BLU-120/B.

*3.Massive Ordnance Penetrator (MOP) GBU-57A/B*




The Massive Ordnance Penetrator (MOP) GBU-57A/B is a project by the U.S. Air Force to develop a massive, precision-guided, 30,000-pound (13,608 kg) "bunker buster" bomb.[1] This is substantially larger than the deepest penetrating bunker buster presently available, the 5,000-pound (2,268 kg) GBU-28.

*4.Small Diameter Bomb*




The GBU-39 Small Diameter Bomb (SDB) is a 250 pound (113 kg) guided bomb that is intended to provide aircraft with the ability to carry a higher number of bombs. Most US Air Force aircraft will be able to carry (using the BRU-61/A rack) a pack of four SDBs in place of a single bomb of 2,000 pounds (910 kg).
Two variants are being developed. One version of the SDB is equipped with a GPS-aided inertial navigation system to attack fixed/stationary targets such as fuel depots, bunkers etc. The second variant (Boeing's GBU-40 or Raytheon's GBU-53 (SDB II)) will include a thermal seeker and radar with automatic target recognition features for striking mobile targets such as tanks, vehicles, and mobile command posts.

*5.Paveway IV*




he Raytheon Paveway IV is a new-generation dual mode GPS/INS and laser guided bomb for use by military aircraft. It is the latest iteration of Raytheon's popular Paveway series.
The weapon is a guidance kit based on the existing Enhanced Paveway II Enhanced Computer Control Group (ECCG) added to a modified Mk 82 general-purpose bomb with increased penetration performance. The new ECCG contains a Height of Burst (HOB) sensor enabling air burst fusing options, and a SAASM (Selective Availability Anti Spoofing Module) compliant GPS receiver. It can be launched either IMU (Inertial Measurement Unit) only, given sufficiently good Transfer Alignment, or using GPS guidance. Terminal laser guidance is available in either navigation mode.

*III GERMANY HOPE/HOSBO*




HOPE is a glide bomb with high maneuverability, developed particularly to engage hardened targets, such as tunnels or subterranean bunkers, but also moving targets. HOPE has a range of more than 160 kilometres (99 mi) and an internal GPS/INS- and electro-optical guidance.


HOSBO is a highly maneuverable glide bomb that can be equipped with modular warheads, including non-lethal ones, e.g. with high-energy microwaves. Range and guidance are equal to HOPE

*IV.INDIA Indian CL-20' or ICL-20*




Scientists at the Pune-based High Energy Materials Research Laboratory (HEMRL) have already synthesized adequate quantity of CL-20 in the laboratory. "It is the most powerful non-nuclear explosive yet known to man," says Dr. AK Sikder, Joint Director, HEMRL, who heads the High Energy Materials Division. The compound, 'Indian CL-20' or ICL-20, was indigenously synthesized in the HEMRL laboratory using inverse technology, he added.

*V.ISRAEL Spice*




The "SPICE" (Smart, Precise Impact, Cost-Effective) is an Israeli-developed, EO\GPS-guided guidance kit for converting air-droppable unguided bombs into precision guided bombs.
The "Spice" munition is more advanced than most EO-guided bombs (GBU-15, for example), since it combines the advantages of satellite guidance (such as the ability to engage camouflaged and hidden targets; to provide a "drop-and-forget" option for several such targets simultaneously; and to operate in all weather and lighting conditions) and those of electro-optical guidance (such as the ability to provide "man-in-the-loop" guidance for extremely high precision; the ability to engage relocatable targets; lower CEP than that of satellite-guided munitions; and independence from external information sources like satellites) into one bomb &#8211; reducing the amount of munitions (and hence, payload) that an aircraft has to carry for a given strike mission, increasing its combat radius and maneuverability. This multiple guidance methods selectability is especially important in an "information warfare" battlefield, where an aircraft might approach a surface target while it is, for example, masked with smoke (in which case satellite guidance would be required) or moving around (in which case electro-optical guidance would be required).
Another advantage of the "Spice" is its ability to be fed, preflight, with up to 100 different targets it may have to engage. The one target it will actually engage may then be selected, inflight, by an aircrewman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*UNMANNED GROUND VEHICLE*
An unmanned ground vehicle (UGV) is a military robot used to augment the soldiers capability. This type of robot is generally capable of operating outdoors and over a wide variety of terrain, functioning in place of humans

*1US MULE*





The Multifunction Utility/Logistics Equipment Vehicle (MULE) is an unmanned platform that provides transport of equipment and/or supplies in support of dismounted maneuver. There are three variants of the MULE. These are MULES designed for 1) transport, 2) Air assault, and 3) Countermine use.

The Multifunction Utility/Logistics and Equipment Vehicle (MULE) is an unmanned platform that provides transport of equipment and/or supplies in support of dismounted maneuver forces. It will also be capable of being armed in the role of support to dismounted infantry in the close assault.

The General Dynamics Eagle Enterprise concept for the Objective Force Warrior [OFW] system of systems includes a Robotic Infantry Support System (RISS, aka robotic mule or mule). The RISS will reduce the soldier's load and could carry supplementary supplies such as water and ammunition. General Dynamics envisions additional uses for the RISS that may include reconnaissance and surveillance or medical and personnel transport. The 15-foot long, six-foot wide vehicle will be capable of carrying a payload of up to 2000 pounds of weapons, supplies or personnel.

*2.Gladiator Tactical Unmanned Ground Vehicle*




The Gladiator Tactical Unmanned Ground Vehicle (TUGV) is a remotely operated unmanned ground vehicle employed by the United States Marine Corps. It is described as the world's first multipurpose combat robot.[1]
The Gladiator is designed to be able to operate at all times of the day through the use of image intensifying or thermal devices. It is designed to support dismounted units in all environments and terrain and is modular to allow the fitting of mission specific payloads. The main uses for the Gladiator will include direct combat, surveillance, reconnaissance, and personnel obstacle breaching. It is equipped with a Thales SWARM remote weapon station, which can operate a variety of weapons. Most are equipped with a 7.62mm M240 machine gun.

*3.XM1216 Small Unmanned Ground Vehicle*




The XM1216 Small Unmanned Ground Vehicle (SUGV) is a lightweight, man portable Unmanned Ground Vehicle (UGV) capable of conducting military operations in urban terrain, tunnels, sewers, and caves. The SUGV aids in the performance of manpower-intensive or high-risk functions (i.e. urban Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance (ISR) missions, chemical/Toxic Industrial Chemicals (TIC), Toxic Industrial Materials (TIM), reconnaissance, etc.).

*4.MarkV-A1*




The MarkV-A1 is a bomb disposal robot designed by Northrop Grumman. It is part of the Remotec ANDROS line, which includes other robotic EODs. MarkV weighs 800 pounds and is about the size of a riding lawn mower. With its manipulator arm fully extended, the robot's height is 8 feet. The tread system is designed to traverse difficult terrain. The MarkV-A1 can be armed with high pressure water disruptors, for disabling bombs, or if necessary, a shotgun.
In total, the MarkV-A1 has four color video cameras, including a camera mounted on one of the poles protruding from the top of the robot. It also features several microphones, lights, and an array of other sensors.

*2.UK'S BAE Black Knight (vehicle)*





The Black Knight is a prototype Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle designed by BAE Systems. Similar in size and appearance to a tank, it is armed with a turret-mounted 30mm gun and a coaxial machine gun. Although the armored vehicle can be controlled from a command center, the Black Knight does feature some autonomous functions in the turret and can also plan a route without hitting obstacles by itself. If necessary, the Black Knight can also be controlled by a Dismounted Control Device, or DCD. Information from the robot is relayed to and viewed by the Commander's Independent Viewer (CIV), or to the DCD in the latter case. The vehicle is fitted with a Caterpillar diesel engine, developing 300 horsepower. The Black Knight uses many automotive components from the Bradley to reduce costs and simplify maintenance. Its high maximum speed allows it to keep pace with main battle tanks. The Black Knight can be airlifted by the C-130 transport aircraft. It is an early prototype, which demonstrates advanced robotic technologies. Vehicle is currently being tested and evaluated by the US Army.

*3.INDIA DRDO Daksh*




Daksh is an electrically powered and remotely controlled robot used for locating, handling and destroying hazardous objects safely.[1] It is a battery-operated robot on wheels and its primary role is to recover improvised explosive devices (IEDs). It locates IEDs with an X-ray machine, picks them up with a gripper-arm and defuses them with a jet of water. It has a shotgun, which can break open locked doors, and it can scan cars for explosives. Daksh can also climb staircases, negotiate steep slopes, navigate narrow corridors and tow vehicles. Alok Mukherjee, a scientist, said: "With a master control station (MCS), it can be remotely controlled over a range of 500 m in line of sight or within buildings. Ninety per cent of the robot&#8217;s components are indigenous. The Army has placed orders for 20 Dakshs.

*4.ISRAELVIPeR*





For mobility, the VIPeR uses a pair of combined wheel/track systems (called the "Galileo Wheel" system, a patented technology by Galileo Mobility Instrument of Israel) that change shape to adapt to terrain, and a "tail" which give it the balance to go up stairs, and turn itself over. It can also move around in city environments. Always alert and undeterred by stairs, rubble, dark alleys, caves or narrow tunnels, VIPeR is a highly effective partner for dismounted soldiers, keeping them out of harm's way by detecting IEDs and booby traps and warning them of enemies and dangers ahead.
Another feature of this robot is its ability to be packed small, it is a robot that can be carried by one man, in a backpack, including all of its gear. Elbit had made VIPeR to weigh only around 11 kg.
The intelligent, small-signature VIPeR can also be configured with weapons capability. The system is remotely controlled via a control harness and helmet mounted display. Optional payloads include: P&T, FLIR, observation day/night zoom camera, explosives sniffer, disrupter, 9 mm mini-Uzi with scope and pointer, grenade releaser, 4-foot robotic arm, gripper, in-building mapping and more.
Current plans call for the VIPeR to be used by special forces units and regular infantry, for situations especially dangerous to human soldiers such as exploring caves and tunnels.
The robot is remote-controlled, rather than being an autonomous robot.

*2. Israeli Army Robot Snakes*




apparently, the snake's physical attributes and all-terrain mobility advantages haven't gone unnoticed by the Israeli military. The Jerusalem Post is reporting that the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) have introduced an all-terrain snake-like recon robot/UGV (Unmanned Ground Vehicle) a.k.a. robotic snake or "robot snake" to crawl around the battlefield looking for the enemy and potential targets. If it locates the enemy, the robot snake can then slither up to the enemy/target and record audio and video of that target, and then slither right back off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danger007

where is Astra???


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Fantastic.

Worth reading and archiving!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

danger007 said:


> where is Astra???


I had posted it in bvraam section u can see it


----------



## DrSomnath999

*UNMANNED SURFACE VEHICLE(USV)*

*Protector USV*




The Protector unmanned surface vehicle (USV) was developed by the Israeli Rafael Advanced Defense Systems in response to emerging terrorist threats against maritime assets such as the USS Cole bombing, and is the first operational combat USV in service. 
ased on a 9 metre (30-foot) rigid-hulled inflatable boat, the Protector is stealthy, fast and highly maneuverable. The vessel's low profile upper structure is sealed and aerodynamic, and its modular platform design allows it to be reconfigured to meet changing mission requirements, such as force protection, anti-terror, surveillance and reconnaissance, mine and electronic warfare.[2] The hull is a deep V-shaped planing hull, with the inflatable section providing stability and endurance.[3] A single diesel engine drives water jets, allowing speeds of 50 knots (92.6 km/h; 57.5 mph).
The Protector offers enhanced surveillance, identification and interception capabilities. It is equipped with a Mini-Typhoon stabilized weapon system, a TOPLITE electro-optic surveillance and targeting system with day and night targeting capabilities through the use of forward looking infrared, charge-coupled devices and laser rangefinders, as well as a public address system.
The Protector is remotely controlled and can be operated with guidance from a commander and operator located ashore or aboard a manned vessel. This allows it to provide the first line of defense, inspecting vessels of interest while personnel and capital assets are held at a safe distance.

*UNMANNED UNDER WATER VEHICLE*
*Manta UUV*




he UUV roadmap includes the intriguing Manta UUV which would be recessed mounted in four locations around the hull. While attached to mothership, its sensors and weapon/UUV tubes (three in design I saw in Naval Weapons by Friedman)serve the mothership and when launched can be commmand updated via two way reliable acoustic datalink. Torpedoes, cruise missiles or even 21 inch diameter UUVs could be launched. Manta weighs at 30 tons and can have its' power source recharged/replenished when docked. It might be rearmed if future sub would have external weapons via a wast waist to allow a 'bomb bay' for weapon carriage. Such carriage would permit, I hope, replenishment of weapons/UUVs via scuba divers backed up by appropiate equipment. Other UUV roadmap types are small for swimmers, 13.75 inch fitting Mk46 TTs on surface ships, 21 inch type for submarine TTs, 36 inch diameter at 10 tons and the Manta class which could weigh up to 90 tons (?) for Super Manta. Any info will be appreciated. Heck, they plan launch/recovery of UAV from SSGN missile tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

*FUTURE UNMANNED AERIAL VEHICLES*

*I.UNITED STATES*

*1.Global Hawk UAV*




The Global Hawk is a High Altitude Long Endurance (HALE) recconnasaince aircraft UAV, and the most capable one in the world according to many experts.
Specifications of the Global Hawk Block 20 / Block 30
Wingspan: 130.9 ft (39.9 m)
Length: 47.6 ft (14.5 m)
Height: 15.3 ft (4.7 m)
Gross Take-off Weight: 32,250 lbs (14,628 kg)
Payload: 3,000 lbs (1,360 kg)
Ferry Range: 12,300 nm (22,780 km)
Maximum Altitude: More than 60,000 ft (18.3 km)
Loiter Velocity: 310 knots TAS
On-Station Endurance at 1,200 nm: 24 Hours
Maximum Endurance: 36 Hours

Sensors
Synthetic Aperture Radar: 1.0/0.3 M Resolution (WAS/Spot)
Electro-Optical: NIIRS 6.0/6.5 (WAS/Spot)
Infrared: NIIRS 5.0/5.5 (WAS/Spot)

*2.Flybot &#8211; Fly shaped Robot for Reconnaissance.*




The Flybot, a new robotic reconnaissance fly may help keep a more soldiers, and others out of harms way.
Scientists at Harvard have invented a robotic fly to send on reconnaissance missions in areas too dangerous for humans, such as those contaminated by chemical or biological weapons.
It can also be used to find hidden bombs and in search missions.

*3.Northrop Grumman MQ-8 Fire Scout*





The Northrop Grumman MQ-8 Fire Scout is an unmanned autonomous helicopter developed by Northrop Grumman for use by the United States Armed Forces.[1] The Fire Scout is designed to provide reconnaissance, situational awareness, and precision targeting support for ground, air and sea forces.

*4.Honeywell RQ-16 T-Hawk*




The Honeywell RQ-16A T-Hawk (for "Tarantula hawk", a wasp species) is a ducted fan VTOL micro UAV. Developed by Honeywell, it is suitable for backpack deployment and single-person operation.

*5.AeroVironment Nano Hummingbird*




The Nano Hummingbird or Nano Air Vehicle (NAV) is a tiny, remote controlled aircraft built to resemble and fly like a hummingbird, developed in the United States by AeroVironment, Inc. to specifications provided by the Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA). The Hummingbird is equipped with a small video camera for surveillance and reconnaissance purposes and, for now, operates in the air for up to 11 minutes. It can fly outdoors, or enter a doorway to investigate indoor environments. 

*6.General Atomics Avenger*




he General Atomics Avenger (formerly Predator C) is a developmental unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) built by General Atomics Aeronautical Systems for the United States military. Unlike the previous MQ-1 Predator and MQ-9 Reaper (Predator B) drones, the Avenger is powered by a turbofan engine, and its design includes stealth features such as internal weapons storage, and an "S" shaped exhaust for reduced heat and radar signature.[2] Its first flight occurred on 4 April 2009.[3][4]
The Avenger will support the same weapons as the MQ-9, and carry the Lynx Synthetic aperture radar SAR and a version of the F-35 Lightning II's electro-optical targeting system (EOTS), called the Advanced Low-observable Embedded Reconnaissance Targeting (ALERT) system.[5][6]
The Avenger will use the same ground support infrastructure as the MQ-1 and MQ-9, including the ground control station and existing communications networks.[3]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

*B.UK*

*1.BAE Mantis*





The BAE Systems Mantis Unmanned Autonomous System Advanced Concept Technology Demonstrator is a British demonstrator programme for Unmanned Combat Air Vehicle (UCAV) technology. It is the world's first unmanned autonomous aircraft. The Mantis is a twin-engined turboprop-powered UCAV with a wingspan of approximately 22 m, broadly comparable to the MQ-9 Reaper.

*2.BAE Corax*




Corax, which uses stealth technology, is part of a programme to develop pilotless combat vehicles for future warfare.

*C.ISRAEL*
*IAI Harop*




The IAI Harop (or IAI Harpy 2) is an unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) developed by the MBT division of Israel Aerospace Industries. Rather than holding a separate high-explosive warhead, the drone itself is the main munition. This hunter-killer is designed to loiter the battlefield and attack targets by self-destructing into them. IAI developed the Harop for suppression of enemy air defense (SEAD) missions.

*2.Elbit Hermes 900*





he Elbit Systems Hermes 900 is an Israeli medium size multi-payload unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) designed for medium altitude long endurance (MALE) tactical missions. It has an endurance of over 30 hours, can fly at a maximum altitude of 30,000 feet, with a primary mission of reconnaissance, surveillance and communications relay. The Hermes 900 has a wingspan of 15 m and weighs 970 kg, with a payload capability of 300 kg

*3.Elbit Skylark*





Skylark I is a miniature unmanned aerial vehicle. It is designed as a manpacked system for tactical surveillance and reconnaissance. Skylark is launched by hand. The payload consists of daylight CCD or optional FLIR for night operations. During operation, it sends real-time video to a portable ground station. Recovery involves a deep stall maneuver, landing on a small inflatable cushion. It has a range of 10 km.

*D.CHINA*

*1.Xianglong Unmanned Reconnaissance Aerial Vehicle*





Xianglong is equipped with a jet engine mounted on top of the fuselage between the V-shape tail wings. According to Chinese media reports, Xianglong has a normal take-off weight of 7,500 kg and a mission payload of 650 kg. The UAV has a cruise speed of 750 km/h and a maximum range of 7,000 km. According to information disclosed on Zhuhai Airshow, the UAV has a wingspan of 25 meters, 5.4 meters in height and 14.3 meters in length.[1]
The UAV appears to be a high-altitude, long-duration UAV for strategic reconnaissance, similar in size and arrangement to the U.S. RQ-4 Global Hawk.[citation needed] But unlike the Global Hawk, the Xianglong does not possess global operation capability. With the deployment of such a long-range, high-altitude strategic reconnaissance UAV or any similar type of reconnaissance aircrafts that cover wide area, more data capacity or channels will be freed up for smaller tactical reconnaissance UAVs.




*E.INDIA DRDO Rustom*




Rustom (English: Warrior) is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance Unmanned combat Aerial Vehicle (UCAV) being developed by DRDO for the three services, Indian Army, Indian Navy and the Indian Air Force of the Indian Armed Forces.[1] Rustom is derived from the NAL's LCRA (Light Canard Research Aircraft) developed by a team under the leadership of late Prof. Rustom B. Damania in the 1980s. The UAV will have structural changes and a new engine.[2] Rustom will replace/supplement the Heron UAVs in service with the Indian armed forces.

*2.UNMANNED COMBAT HELICOPTER WITH ISRAEL*

*F.TURKEY Mosquito*




TAI sources said Mosquito is to have an operating radius of 150 kilometers.
Mosquito was designed as both an unmanned reconnaissance aircraft and a tactical combat aircraft. It carries the advanced AselFLIR 300T electooptics suite, built by Turkish defence electronics giant Aselsan, giving it the capability to see in the infrared bandwidth and operate day and night and under adverse weather conditions. AselFLIR can also paint targets with its integrated laser target designator.
Mosquito is armed with a dual Cirit missile launcher under its sleek fuselage. Cirit is a laser-guided high precision rocket originally designed to provide Turkeys new generation T-129 attack helicopters with the ability to make surgical strikes on soft and lightly armored targets. It has an effective range of 8 kilometeres.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

DrSomnath999 said:


> *FUTURE GUNS*
> (I)*ISRAEL CornerShot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMI Tavor TAR-21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(II)US Barrett M82*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M110 Semi-Automatic Sniper System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adaptive Combat Rifle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AA-12 full automatic shotgun.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(III)Germany Heckler & Koch HK416*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(IV)South Africa Milkor MG*



Nice thread bro!!!

But i think POF eye really deserves a place here!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Great posts doc 

Also, the M1A2 is currently in service. The future one is M1A3 
http://defensetech.org/2011/01/27/name-that-mystery-tank/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

So it seems like only, China, India, Russia, UK, France and USA who are making some of the future best weapons then?


----------



## DrSomnath999

Don Jaguar said:


> Nice thread bro!!!
> 
> But i think POF eye really deserves a place here!!!


THERE U GO ,I HAVE EDITED IT 
HAPPY NOW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

DelhiDareDevil said:


> So it seems like only, China, India, Russia, UK, France and USA who are making some of the future best weapons then?


 
U Forgot Sweden


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Why is this thread called top ten if everyone just inserts random future weaponry


----------



## Whazzup

Zulkarneyn said:


> Why is this thread called top ten if everyone just inserts random future weaponry



Hey genius this guy has posted the top 10 future weapons till post number 4 after then he has posted info on some random future weapons , Top 10 according to him can be different to what acc to you so he posted all the future weapons so that no one will make a cry but guess what some guys can never stop complaining  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Whazzup

I really liked this particular thread mate (somnath) as it has given me info on some weapons which I never even heard about before espacially that made in India bomb(ICL 20). Thanks


----------



## pari.mehta

damn, Dr.Som, if i ould i would thank your every post lol. 
@jackhammer2 Lovely thread but i remember something about an ex-IAF chief saying something about us needing to develop better munitions. Packing a 1000lb punch in 400 or something like that.


----------



## no_name

Naturally there would be different opinions to what the eligible candidate for the next top ten weapons will be. I noticed that some were entire systems. I think one can't really say which of the top ten comes before which and they were more on equally important footings.

For the top ten list I would think that the metal storm is somewhat overrated (just my own opinion).
I think general laser weapon systems would be more appropriate compared to a single plane based weapon systems.
And also general hypersonic vehicles that may include aircraft instead of just missile.

regards


----------



## DrSomnath999

no_name said:


> For the top ten list I would think that the metal storm is somewhat overrated (just my own opinion).
> 
> regards


well it's ur personal opinion i wont argue with u on that ,but have u seen discovery channel's future weapon section about firestorm ,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Whazzup

pari.mehta said:


> damn, Dr.Som, if i ould i would thank your every post lol.
> @jackhammer2 Lovely thread but i remember something about an ex-IAF chief saying something about us needing to develop better munitions. Packing a 1000lb punch in 400 or something like that.



Yeah very true we do need to develop better munitions but I think you will definitely going to agree that its a nice start as if you go by the content its the strongest non nuclear explosives.


----------



## Whazzup

I think we should consider PDV (prithvi defence vehicle) as the future weapon of India as going by the threat we are facing I think we really need such a program.

PDV (Prithvi Defence Vehicle) is a Exo-atmospheric interceptor missile which will intercept at an altitude of 150 km, compared to the earlier 50 km by PAD.








Ballistic Missile Defense (BMD) System - a knol by Vijainder K Thakur


----------



## Whazzup

Its glad to see that our country now a days is doing so much efforts in the field of defence nowadays.


----------



## Whazzup

Some advances by India in the feild of UAVs






Playing a very Significant role in Strengthening India&#8217;s Indigenous Defence & Research Capabilities,the D.R.D.O i.e,the Defence Research & Development Organisation is known for many Studies & Innovations which have taken India to the Premium League of Nations having Indigenous Defense Production Capabilities.
Let it be the MBT Arjun,The Dhruv Advanced Light Attach Helicopter,The LCA Tejas,The Brahmos Supersonic Cruise Missile-the fastest in the World,The highly Accurate & Lethal AGNI & PRITHVI Missiles,The Lakshya UAV Attack Drone & many others.
Now,The DRDO is back with a new Project which will foster India&#8217;s Defence Capabilities to new Heights in the Field of Advanced Un-manned Aerial Attack Drones/Aircraft.
India is developing an Unmanned combat Air Vehicle for the Indian Air Force.Named the AURA (Autonomous Unmanned Research Aircraft) the design work on the UCAV is carried out by Aeronautical Development Agency (ADA). The ADA describes the AURA as a &#8220;self defending&#8221; high speed reconnaissance UAV with a &#8220;weapon firing capability&#8221;.India&#8217;s combat drone would be a stealthy flying-wing concept aircraft with internal weapons and a turbofan engine.
India is quietly going ahead with an ambitious programme to develop its own stealth UCAVs (unmanned combat aerial vehicles) or &#8216;smart&#8217; drones capable of firing missiles and bombs at enemy targets with precision.
Talking about the secretive AURA (autonomous unmanned research aircraft) programme for the first time,the Defence Research and Development Organization (DRDO) aims to develop the UCAVs for IAF in seven to eight years.
With Rs 50 crore as seed money, a full-fledged project team with 15-18 scientists has already begun work on the UCAV&#8217;s preliminary design and technology. With on-board mission computers, data links, fire control radars, identification of friend or foe, and traffic collision avoidance systems, they will be highly intelligent drones.
DRDO, on its part, is confident of developing the UCAVs mainly on its own, with &#8220;some foreign consultancy or collaboration&#8221; in fields like stealth as well as autonomous short-run take-off and landing.Aeronautical Development Establishment (ADE) at Bangalore is the main nodal DRDO lab for the AURA project, with others like Defence Avionics Research Establishment (Bangalore), Defence Electronics Application Lab (Dehradun) and Gas Turbine Research Establishment (Bangalore) chipping in.
Capable of flying at altitudes of 30,000 feet and weighing less than 15 tonnes, the UCAVs will have rail-launching for the missiles, bombs and PGMs (precision-guided munitions).The realisation that UCAVs are &#8220;game-changers in modern-day warfare&#8221; has been reinforced by the successful use of American &#8216;Predator&#8217; and &#8216;Reaper&#8217; drones, armed with Hellfire and other missiles, against the Taliban in the ****** region.UCAVs are much more advanced, almost like fighter jets in the sense that they let loose missiles on enemy targets before returning to home bases to re-arm themselves for the next mission.


----------



## Aktavist_KKWC

Interesting thread.

Is HAARP actually used in a big way by the US?


----------



## sreekimpact

At last!!! 
something about defence , some thing to learn ........Gr8 post


----------



## siegecrossbow

There are way more than 10 weapons on this list lol... Pretty much covered all the advanced weapons in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DrSomnath999

Aktavist said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Is HAARP actually used in a big way by the US?


well bro US may be devloping more dangerous weapon than HAARP

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




siegecrossbow said:


> There are way more than 10 weapons on this list lol... Pretty much covered all the advanced weapons in development.


thanks buddy we can only see only 20 % advanced weapons in development what is posted on this thread there are many more weapons which are being developed but they are classified


----------



## Harry_Thomason

DrSomnath999 said:


> *1.HAARP High Frequency Active Auroral Research Program, HAARP *


Scary project, I didnt thought military so far along implementing it. Successful tests 50-60 years ago?  Since its impossible(?) to determine attackers origin, any country with such technology will be tempted to use it.


----------



## DrSomnath999

Harry_Thomason said:


> Scary project, I didnt thought military so far along implementing it. Successful tests 50-60 years ago?  Since its impossible(?) to determine attackers origin, any country with such technology will be tempted to use it.


well after all USA is USA ,they are known in the world for such super weapons


----------



## GHOST RIDER

good work doc


----------



## Chogy

HAARP cannot "hurt" anything, or cause earthquakes, weather issues, etc. These are all wild internet rumors. Please let it go, it lowers the quality of this forum, which is becoming one of my more favorite defense forums.

Here is the HAARP facility. Note that it is small, remote, and unguarded. A 20-man commando team could destroy it, or capture it. If this is some sooper-dooper weapon, it'd be deep inside Nevada.







Article on HAARP

HAARP very likely plays multiple roles, both science AND military, dealing with communications, probably submarines and also satellites. But please remember - a storm has millions of gigawatts of energy, an earthquake even more. There is no way a few kilowatts of radio signal can do anything to billions of tons of rock, air, water.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quasar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

